# Wifi Daikin et freebox mini 4k



## juan66 (18 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé un climatiseur Daikin avec sa carte wifi, afin de pourvoir le commander "à distance de la maison" avec l'application Daikin depuis l'iphone.

L'installation fonctionne bien dans un sens : avec l'iphone, je peux me connecter au wifi du climatiseur et le contrôler.

Mais pour pouvoir le commander "à distance de la maison", je dois relier le wifi du climatiseur à ma freebox. Le problème, c'est que lorsque l'application Daikin me liste les réseaux wifi disponibles, j'ai tous ceux de mes voisins(dont des freewifi), mais pas celui de ma FreeBox   (c'est pas faute d'avoir relancé la recherche de nouveaux réseaux plein de fois).

Pour autant, le wifi de ma freebox fonctionne très bien, que ce soit avec l'Ipad, le Macbook air, ou l'Iphone.

Pensez-vous qu'il pourrait y avoir quelque chose à configurer dans le wifi de la Freebox mini, qui l'empêche d'être "vue" par la carte wifi du Daikin? (une histoire de canaux par exemple?)
D'avance merci.


----------



## JLB21 (20 Mai 2016)

Ton réseau Freebox n'est-il pas tout simplement caché ? Il suffit à mon avis de le rendre visible.


----------



## juan66 (20 Mai 2016)

Si le réseau était caché, je ne pourrai pas le voir avec tous mes appareils non? Alors qu'il apparaît bien sur iPhone, iPad, macbook air...


----------



## toothy (30 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontré le même problème entre une clim Daikin et ma Freebox mini 4K.
Je me permets de donner la solution que j'ai trouvé si elle est transposable et si ca peut aider d'autres personnes, car ce forum est le 1er site que renvoie Google pour les mots clés "freebox mini 4k daikin" (je ne me suis inscrit ici que pour ca  )

Le Wifi de ma Freebox mini 4k est en WPA2-AES, 802.11n activé... bref toutes les options de base pré-configurées, et idem Wifi non listé par ma clim Daikin lors de la recherche (alors que le wifi de tous les voisins, y compris des wifi de Freebox l'étaient).
Mon souci s'est réglé quand j'ai vu que le mode Access Point (AP) de ma clim était sur le canal 3, et que j'ai forcé le canal primaire du wifi de ma Freebox à utiliser ce même canal (et non plus en automatique).
On a accès à l'info du canal utilisé par la clim depuis l'interface de la Freebox, sur le détail des "Bornes voisines" où l'AP Daikin apparait (il faut évidemment activer le mode AP sur la clim).
On a accès aux canaux utilisés par la Freebox depuis le menu Radio du Wifi.
Pour info, j'avais essayé avant de désactiver le 802.11n, de changer la largeur des bandes de fréquences (40->20MHz) sans succès.

En espérant que ca puisse aider...


----------



## Eric_M (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
moi aussi j'avais un problème similaire :
mes 2 clim Daikin était bien dans la liste des appareils connus par la freebox (dans périphérique réseau dans FreeBox OS) mais impossible de les voir avec le logiciel Onecta de Daikin.
Mon canal était en 13 je suis passé en Canal 3 le Wifi de ma freebox et l'application Onecta à trouvé mes Clims Daikin

Cela m'a donc énormément aidé
Merci


----------



## ericse (10 Octobre 2022)

Eric_M a dit:


> Mon canal était en 13 je suis passé en Canal 3 le Wifi de ma freebox et l'application Onecta à trouvé mes Clims Daikin


Bonjour,
Il me semble que seuls les canaux 1 à 11 sont compatibles avec les appareils de tous les pays, les autres ont des contraintes et peuvent ne pas être reconnus par tous les appareils.


----------

